# Wo kommen die Welse her????



## Swobbi (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo war dieses Wochenende in Eferding in der Donau Nachtfischen. Wie es noch hell war fing ich jede Menge Meeresgrundeln und ein paar Zingel, aber später ca. um 1.30 Uhr fing ich innerhalb einer Stunde 3 Welse. Sie waren aber sehr klein. Der Große hatte 39 cm,34cm, und der kleinste 25 cm. War das mehr Zufall oder haben wir heuer extrem viel Welse in der Donau. Mir ist es letztes Jahr schon aufgefallen da fing ich auch viele in der größe. Hab natürlich alle wieder in ihr Element zurück gesetzt und ihnen gesagt das sie in 10 Jahren beißen sollen|rolleyes

Swobbi


----------



## davis (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wo kommen die Welse her????*

Wo die Welse her kommen?? Also wenn ein Papa-Wels und ein Mama-Wels sich gern haben dann...:q

Nee Spaß beiseite...also das mit dem vermehrten Bestand an kleinen Welsen ist hier an meinem Hausgewässer der Lahn ganz genauso! Man liest hier im Board auch von vielen anderen deutschen Gewässern an denen das mittlerweile ähnlich ist. Also hier ist das schon absolut normal wenn man beim Aalfischen ein paar kleine Waller fängt! Die würgen sich alles rein was geht...
Hier am Fluss isses sogar soweit das eine Pflichtentnahme für Waller besteht...Schonzeit und Mindestmaß sind aufgehoben...aber bringen tut das gar nichts, da wird man nicht mehr Herr drüber. Denke das sich die Waller durch die warmen Sommer immer besser ausgebreitetet haben...aber ganz genau weiß ich da nix...bist auf jedenfall nicht der einzige dem es so geht!

greetz


----------



## mlkzander (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wo kommen die Welse her????*

ich finde das gar net sooo schlimm
die sind lecker und mal sonen netten beifang der nach und nach immer größer ausfallen sollte ist doch besonders spannend
das die alles wegfressen könnten -darüber mache ich mir keine großen sorgen


----------



## Swobbi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wo kommen die Welse her????*

Das stimmt allerdings und wegen dem wegfressen haben wir ja eh die Kormorane:c.

Wenn wir schon dabei sind wie bereitet ihr euren Wels am besten zu ich drei mal einen mitgenommen und gekocht und wurde 3 Mal enttäuscht weil die nicht gut waren. was mache ich falsch bei der Waller Zubereitung.

MfG

Swobbi


----------



## getto13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wo kommen die Welse her????*

Hallo Swobby!

Ich bereite meinen Wels immer wie folgt zu:

1.  Fieltieren
(darauf Achten das kein tiefrotes "Etwas" am Fielet bleibt, das gibt beim erwärmen Tran und ist der Hauptgrund warum es immer wieder Leute gibt die Waller als Speisefisch nicht mögen

2.  Fieles in ca. Fischstäbchen große Stücke schneiden

3.  Die Stücke mit Eigelb und Maismehl panieren
(Und vorher bei Bedarf würzen(weniger ist oft mehr) ich nehme meist nur etwas Salz und Pfeffer)

4.  Die Stücke auf Backpapier legen und ca. 15min im Ofen backen lassen (kommt auf die dicke der Stücke an)

5.  Wenn sie fertig sind auf einen Teller legen und mit Zitrone und einem Rheinhessen servieren!

Als Beilage lässt sich so ziemlich alles nehmen. Aber ohne Soße!!!#q

Mit dieser Zubereitung habe Ich schon einige Wallerverachter zum Walleressen bekommen. Ich habe einfach Zander und Forelle genau so zubereitet und die Leute raten lassen was was ist! :q

HtH


----------



## herrm (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wo kommen die Welse her????*

genau wie getto beschrieb , alles was rot ist wegschneiden nur das weiße fleich verwenden .
kannst das ganze aber auch wie schnitzel panieren und in der pfanne backen,zitrone dazu und du hast einen leckeren fisch.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wo kommen die Welse her????*



davis schrieb:


> Wo die Welse her kommen?? Also wenn ein Papa-Wels und ein Mama-Wels sich gern haben dann...:q



hehe ... das viel mir auch gleich ein ... :q

vielerorts jammern die Aalangler über ne wahre (Klein-)Welsplage da die zuhauf beim Grundangeln an den Haken gehen ...
die haben sich gut verbreitet in den letzten Jahren ...


----------



## Swobbi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wo kommen die Welse her????*

Na jetzt weiß ich was ich falsch gemacht habe, ich habe immer das ganze Fleisch verarbeitet und nichts weggeworfen. Naja dein Rezept muss ich mal Probieren vielleicht schmeckt er mir dieses mal.

Petri Swobbi


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wo kommen die Welse her????*

servus!
du darfst auf keinen fall das schwanzteil verarbeiten.der ist fast ungeniesbar.ab dem after kannst du das fleisch vergessen.
ganz wichtig ist auch die haut abziehen!
lg rob


----------

